
Printing ASCII Art with an Arduino and a Vintage Printer - Jun8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEMUWPn05PM&t=71s
======
Jun8
I love Emily's Electric Oddities, she has many other interesting projects. If
you liked this you may want to check out her The Lissajukebox build, too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=466xZ3cexMg&t=43s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=466xZ3cexMg&t=43s)

